

Google, Microsoft, PayPal Go After Phishers With E-Mail Authentication Effort - AndrewDucker
http://www.webmonkey.com/2012/01/google-microsoft-yahoo-paypal-go-after-phishers-with-new-email-authentication-effort/

======
AndrewDucker
Title shortened slightly to get under 80 character limit.

